# Detailer's Domain: Lexus LS400 with over 100k



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

I got a call from a customer on the S2KI boards and this is the car that showed up.
Due to the heatwave out here I had to work on it 3 nights in a row. The paint was quite bad.
Swirls, Light scratches, paint imperfections/acid rain etching (which was not fully removed)
This was quite a challenge. BTW extremely nice husband and wife and both were car enthusiasts, that's always a plus.

Products used:
Optimum Power clean (to strip the wax etc)
Uber Clay Bar with Optimum Instant Detail Spray and Gloss Enhancer
Menzerna Power Gloss Compound - yellow ccs pad and wool pad
Menzerna SIP - orange ccs pad
Menzerna 106FA -green ccs pad
Menzerna PO85RD - white ccs pad
Menzerna Top Inspection
Einszett Glanz

Wheels and Tires
Swissvax Pneu
P21S Wheel Cleaner Gel
Boar's Hair Wheel Brush
Foam applicator pads

Interior:
Leather Master Rapid S (leather cleaner)
Leather Master Vital (Conditioner)
Einszett Cockpit

Engine Detail: 
P21S Autowash
Boar's Hair Brush
Adam's In and out

Glass inside and out:
Lusso Glass Polish
Uber Glass MF Towels

Tools:
Infratech 5300
Makita 9227 Hi Speed Rotary
Lake Country CCS Pads 5.5 inch
Lake Country Wool Pads
Tons of "Uber" Microfiber Towels
Uber Drying Towels
Cam Spray 1500A with Cam Spray Foam Gun

Lexus mileage:








Before shots of the car:
















Wheels getting some P21S Wheel Cleaner Gel








Car getting cleaned up with Optimum
















Engine before:







































Engine presoak with P21S Autowash








Engine after:








Interior after shots:
























After claying:
















50/50 shot of paint correction (after PG, SIP, 106, and 85RD)








After shots:
















































Enjoy


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, that's stunning. How much would you charge for a detail like that? I wish you were on the left coast.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

Phil you have a real talent. Glad to see you're not letting it go to waste! I really enjoy it when you share your detailing jobs with us.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

sure thing.

typically a job like that can range from $650 up to $1k.


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> sure thing.
> 
> typically a job like that can range from $650 up to $1k.


 :yikes: wow, I'm in the wrong business!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

it works out to between 45-65 an hour depending on what is needed, typically a customer doesn't have to come back to me for 6 months to a year.

its better than spending $150-199 a wax job where the shop just glazes the car and puts halograms on it.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice work Phil!



[email protected] said:


> it works out to between 45-65 an hour depending on what is needed, typically a customer doesn't have to come back to me for 6 months to a year.
> 
> its better than spending $150-199 a wax job where the shop just glazes the car and puts halograms on it.


There are very few detailers who can do this quality of work.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

That is one impressive job! I have to ask about your 50/50% picture. You listed 4 stages, but aside from the trunk, where you purposely were showing a before/after, am I correct in assuming you do the whole car with one stage before moving to the next?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

the hood/trunk/roof got 4 steps the rest go 3 steps less the compound.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Hey Phil, I notice you, and others, wash the engine compartment. How do you ensure none of the electrical components get harmed?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

most cars after 1992-95 will be water tight, of course use your best judgement cover air intakes etc.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> most cars after 1992-95 will be water tight, of course use your best judgement cover air intakes etc.


Still a little too scary for me try 

Great job on the Lexus by the way! It turned out great :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

i understand thanks!


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Bill-SD said:


> Still a little too scary for me try
> 
> Great job on the Lexus by the way! It turned out great :thumbup:


my process (had to power wash an oil leak from Audi notorious cam-seal, close to the firewall many times).
1) Like Phil said, common sense, cover air intake.
2) use engine wash follow by pressure wash to rinse
3) dry blow (leaf blower is very good, maybe even compressor)
4) with hood open, turn the engine until engine block hot enough to steam up the excess water. the idea is to let steam out of the engine bay not condense on electrical connector later on.
5) shut engine off, let engine cool. ready for detailing.

I've done this on many cars w/o any problem what so ever.


----------



## BMW^Z4 (Oct 31, 2005)

nice job !


----------



## Easy_Now (Oct 31, 2007)

Bill-SD said:


> Still a little too scary for me try
> 
> Great job on the Lexus by the way! It turned out great :thumbup:


You can use water in the 335i/N54 engine bay no problem.


----------



## VF-x (Jul 5, 2007)

Phil, 

I was quite surprised you didn't cover up the battery with foil before the engine soak. Weren't you concerned about shorting the battery?


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

VF-x said:


> Phil,
> 
> I was quite surprised you didn't cover up the battery with foil before the engine soak. Weren't you concerned about shorting the battery?


Short is when you have high current flowing. This can only happen with either high voltage high impedance or low voltage and low impedance. The impedance of standing water is probably in 100K ohm or more. so in essence what Phil did was to have 12v/100KOhm ~ 12mA flowing between pos to neg, you draw that much current from the clock running:bigpimp:


----------

